# Sex During Menstruation?



## CharlotteMcdougall (Mar 15, 2014)

I find myself getting very horny during my period. Unfortunately, my husband doesn't like to see blood on his penis. I also hate the smell and the mess, though it doesn't stop me from craving my husband. Perhaps it is hormonal or maybe it because it is the only week during the month that we don't have sex...we have sex somewhat frequently the rest of the time. (3-4 times a week)

Sometimes I still try to get my husband to have sex with me towards the end when there isn't so much blood. He still refuses, so we wait about two more days before the fun starts again. My husband always asks "Would you want to have sex with me if my kock was bleeding?" That is a very good point....I would if the blood was minimal and we used a condom. We do not normally use condoms but I am talking about a special scenario. 

Do you enjoy sex during menstruation? Why or why not? I also wonder if any other women get really frisky during their period. 

Perhaps I am just a nympho. :rofl:


----------



## Sun Catcher (Dec 6, 2013)

When I had periods (am post menopausal for many years now), I was always very horny. I also had very heavy periods all my life, so it could be challenging. A quick shower prior would somewhat stem the flow and always used a towel underneath and both of us jumped in the shower afterwards. 

It may sound weird, but was during my periods the only time I ever initiated. 1st husband had no problem but the 2nd was a bit taken aback until I insisted and he discovered that no his kock wouldn't fall off. 

During those times I was very aggressive in bed. I have no idea why. I think some women are just that way, am looking forward to replies on this subject and other women's experience. 

Am not anywhere near a nympho, at least I don't think so. :scratchhead:


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

No I never felt like having sex during menstruation. Not even thinking about the messiness of it, I just wasn't in the mood. I usually had a headache (a real one) and had cramps and was just happy to get through it.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

My wife loses her desire shortly before and during the first days of her period. Once in awhile she'll be really horny but normally she goes flat. Also, she's more snug/swollen during her period, which makes it uncomfortable for her.


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall (Mar 15, 2014)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> My wife loses her desire shortly before and during the first days of her period. Once in awhile she'll be really horny but normally she goes flat. Also, she's more snug/swollen during her period, which makes it uncomfortable for her.


Even though I cry a little and get sore breasts before my period, I still want to make love.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Dh and I do not do it until the very end, if ever. Neither of us likes the mess. That being said, I do NEED to feel that physical connection. It was a struggle to finally communicate this to Dh. We use that time for him to get more BJ's and me more massages.


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall (Mar 15, 2014)

over20 said:


> Dh and I do not do it until the very end, if ever. Neither of us likes the mess. That being said, I do NEED to feel that physical connection. It was a struggle to finally communicate this to Dh. We use that time for him to get more BJ's and me more massages.


:iagree: I still need affection and sexual touching during this time.

This evening, my husband chased me around our apartment slapping my butt for the umpteenth time. I'm beginning to think it is a fetish. 

Instead of getting annoyed, I just laughed and gave him kisses. He is my husband after all right? 

My husband loved my reaction.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

When my wife mentions she is about to start, I don't even try and just figure I have free reign to take care of myself without worry of her wanting to do it until after that "period" of time is over. There is still some affection during that time, like any other time. Occasional touch and a kiss on the lips or hug here and there.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

CharlotteMcdougall said:


> :iagree: I still need affection and sexual touching during this time.
> 
> This evening, my husband chased me around our apartment slapping my butt for the umpteenth time. I'm beginning to think it is a fetish.
> 
> ...


I love reading posts like this....it is so refreshing...


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

I think I would go insane without any sex during my period (I get extremely horny), sex during my period is my favorite because orgasms are faster to achieve and a lot more intense.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

TiggyBlue said:


> I think I would go insane without any sex during my period (I get extremely horny), sex during my period is my favorite because the orgasms are a lot more intense.


Messy, and I don't like blood that is my own.


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall (Mar 15, 2014)

over20 said:


> I love reading posts like this....it is so refreshing...


As long as we aren't in public, my husband can slap my bum. Sure, it gets a little irritating but having a husband who can't keep his hands off my butt isn't the worse thing in the world. 

When I turned around and kissed my husband as he chased me around, he said "It's very nice when I can slap your ass because you removed the stick that was stuck in there. Thanks a lot Miss Priss!"

:lol: Cheeky bastard! :lol:


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

You guys sound so cute!


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

TiggyBlue said:


> I think I would go insane without any sex during my period (I get extremely horny), sex during my period is my favorite because organisms are faster to achieve and a lot more intense.


I have heard that it helps with cramping to...do you find that? :scratchhead:


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

over20 said:


> I have heard that it helps with cramping to...do you find that? :scratchhead:


The times I've have been crampy it's diffidently relieved them, not sure if helps with heaving cramping because I don't get bad cramps.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm always horny. 

Red towels

Shower sex.

Thank god my husband isn't prissy about blood!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Pretty much what Anon said. 

I don't bother with red towels, just anything dark like blue or brown works. We shower together before and after.

A good orgasm helps with her cramps. Plus nipple twisting and tugging will help contract the uterus and that helps with the cleaning out and cramping. (If you've had a kid, they talk about that.... well it works for menstruation too.)


When it's the first day or two she can put a tampon in and then oral is fine after I wash her well in the shower. Towards the end I can't hack the smell.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow Larry! you are a champ!


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall (Mar 15, 2014)

larry.gray said:


> Pretty much what Anon said.
> 
> I don't bother with red towels, just anything dark like blue or brown works. We shower together before and after.
> 
> ...


We won't be having kids, but I have heard that nipple twisting does stimulate the uterus. I love it when my husband kisses and sucks my nipples during my period. It gives me some sexual release. 

I hate the smell of my vulva during my period. The stink of blood and uterine lining is very off putting. One of the reasons I hate having my period is the mess and that awful smell...I always worry about others noticing it. 

Even though my husband is squeamish about having sex during my period, he is is very matter of fact and understanding if I have an accident. He will whisk away bloody bedclothes and put them in the washing machine without a word. My husband also doesn't mind other bodily fluids; he cleaned up my vomit after surgery and told me not to be ashamed. He also asks me not to be embarrassed when I have little leak on the back of my pajamas. 

It's amazing how we can be fine with some things and not with others.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

I wish... Her periods are usually heavy and accompanied by cramps and headaches. OCCASIONALLY on the last day or so she is willing, mess is minimal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TopsyTurvy5 (Nov 16, 2013)

Not a fan of having sex during a woman's menstrual cycle. Not my thing.


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> I'm always horny.
> 
> Red towels
> 
> ...


Yep, pretty much. Everything cleans, not a big deal. 

She knew I'd do it, so I left it up to her since cramps and symptoms varied in intensity from month to month. Some periods were so intense that she felt ill and didn't want to be touched. Others, she felt better and we were in business. She's past menopause now, so no longer an issue.



CharlotteMcdougall said:


> Even though my husband is squeamish about having sex during my period, he is is very matter of fact and understanding if I have an accident. He will whisk away bloody bedclothes and put them in the washing machine without a word. My husband also doesn't mind other bodily fluids; he cleaned up my vomit after surgery and told me not to be ashamed. He also asks me not to be embarrassed when I have little leak on the back of my pajamas.


This is the right way to be, IMO. After my wife fractured both her elbows and couldn't bend either one for several weeks, I had to take care of her - and I pretty much lost any aversion to this stuff.


----------



## BostonBruins32 (Nov 2, 2013)

100% ok with sex during menstruation. We used to do this in the shower, only a few times ever.


----------



## struggle (May 13, 2013)

During the first couple days it's not on my mind, I'm tired and mellow. But after that, more than likely I'm open, and I leave it up to him if he wants it. Just a dark towel underneath and wash right after or the shower...no biggie. I don't have heavy or severely crampy periods so I could see it possibly being different if I did
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

TopsyTurvy5 said:


> Not a fan of having sex during a woman's menstrual cycle. Not my thing.


Agreed. I don't think it is that big of a deal to wait a few days. The difficult part is when it happens on the weekend and the weekend is usually the only time you have sex, it has caused much longer wait times. But, not a big deal. Its just sex.


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall (Mar 15, 2014)

TopsyTurvy5 said:


> Not a fan of having sex during a woman's menstrual cycle. Not my thing.


There is nothing wrong with this. We all have our preferences. It doesn't make you "prissy" or less of a man.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

CharlotteMcdougall said:


> Do you enjoy sex during menstruation? Why or why not? I also wonder if any other women get really frisky during their period.


In a perfect world, no it wouldn't bother me. However, my wife has hangups about my "mess" (semen) and so I'm not crazy about having hers on me either. It didn't used to be that way but after a decade and a half of her telling me it's icky I guess I have adopted her attitude towards it as well.

Early in our marriage we would have intercourse with a condom towards the end of her period. Mostly at her persistence but it didn't take much to convince me back then. She never gets horny anymore so this isn't an issue for us now. I think sometime last year she wanted to during her period and I offered for us to do it in the shower. She refused. 

Again, if she wasn't so phobic about fluids then it wouldn't bother me as long as we did it on a towel or something.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

over20 said:


> I have heard that it helps with cramping to...do you find that? :scratchhead:


Yup. Sex definitely helps with cramping. I have(well had - having a baby lessened them) severe menstrual cramps and sex helped a lot to ease some of the pain. 



larry.gray said:


> I don't bother with red towels, just anything dark like blue or brown works. We shower together before and after.
> 
> A good orgasm helps with her cramps. Plus nipple twisting and tugging will help contract the uterus and that helps with the cleaning out and cramping. (If you've had a kid, they talk about that.... well it works for menstruation too.)


:iagree:

We always have sex when I'm on my period. I'd be frustrated if we skipped that week and I'm so glad my husband is not bothered at all by blood. We do the same as larry, using any dark colored towel or just shower sex to contain the mess. I'm always up for sex, so if we get that alone time, we'll go for it.


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall (Mar 15, 2014)

committed_guy said:


> In a perfect world, no it wouldn't bother me. However, my wife has hangups about my "mess" (semen) and so I'm not crazy about having hers on me either. It didn't used to be that way but after a decade and a half of her telling me it's icky I guess I have adopted her attitude towards it as well.
> 
> Early in our marriage we would have intercourse with a condom towards the end of her period. Mostly at her persistence but it didn't take much to convince me back then. She never gets horny anymore so this isn't an issue for us now. I think sometime last year she wanted to during her period and I offered for us to do it in the shower. She refused.
> 
> Again, if she wasn't so phobic about fluids then it wouldn't bother me as long as we did it on a towel or something.


I am also disgusted by semen. However, I realize that this hangup is *very *irrational and it is important for my husband to cum inside his wife. I know most married men feel the same way as my hubby. I wouldn't dare ask him to use condoms as my husband would be offended by that suggestion. 

Semen is sticky, gross and smelly, much like my menstrual blood. I know semen is a natural fluid but I really don't like it at all. However, marriage is about compromise and making each other happy. Semen never killed any woman. :smthumbup:


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I use color coordinated system for functions. Brown towels are dog towels. Red towels are sex towels. The other colors are up for grabs as long as it doesn't involve spilled coffee or other stainable messes, for those are white towels that are bleachable.

But, in your home you can designate any color, or not.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> I use color coordinated system for functions. Brown towels are dog towels. Red towels are sex towels. The other colors are up for grabs as long as it doesn't involve spilled coffee or other stainable messes, for those are white towels that are bleachable.
> 
> But, in your home you can designate any color, or not.


So when invited to Anon Pink's home, stay away from the brown and red towels 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

TiggyBlue said:


> The times I've have been crampy it's diffidently relieved them, not sure if helps with heaving cramping because I don't get bad cramps.


Next month I'm suggesting sex to my wife as it helps with the cramps. I'll report back whether she agrees to try it out. (Not holding my breath!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## U.E. McGill (Nov 27, 2013)

My wife doesn't care for it. Me I don't care. 

The girl I dated right out of college loved it. Definitely relieved cramps. She'd tell me "I think I need a dose of midol" and it was on. 

One time she misjudged how heavy her flow was and let's just say there was hand prints everywhere


----------



## 305rob305 (Jun 4, 2013)

I always ask my wife you want some mayo with that ketchup? Lol

I also tell her I got the hotdog and the mayo, you just bring the bun and the ketchup... Lol


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> So when invited to Anon Pink's home, stay away from the brown and red towels
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Brown towels are in the laundry room. Red towels are kept under the bed. You'll be okay. Besides, little bit of dog hair never hurt anyone.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

U.E. McGill said:


> ?....
> One time she misjudged how heavy her flow was and let's just say there was hand prints everywhere


BIG red towels!


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

hot tub and pool at my house...my ex loved to have sex during her period, she was uber horny at this time and it made her horrible cramps go away...

someone told me the flow stops or decreases under water LOL...not sure if its an old wives tale or what but we had a lot of pool/hot tub sex during her periods and never had a mess


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

missthelove2013 said:


> hot tub and pool at my house...my ex loved to have sex during her period, she was uber horny at this time and it made her horrible cramps go away...
> 
> someone told me the flow stops or decreases under water LOL...not sure if its an old wives tale or what but we had a lot of pool/hot tub sex during her periods and never had a mess


I heard that old wives tale too. I can state that for me, this is not true! An orgasm makes the uterus contract which pushed more blood out.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

CharlotteMcdougall said:


> I find myself getting very horny during my period.


It is scientifically proven that women ARE hornier during their menses. Biology, wanting to attract the best mate for survival... menses lead to attraction lead to sex lead to babies. Hehehe.

Hmm have you tried using a condom while on your period? That may make him more into it.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Like Anon I am always horny. 

The first day or two of my period I am tired, and very sick. So I would rather just sleep and curl up in the fetal position. (Bad periods)

The next couple days I am super horny. Sensations are crazy. Then it dies down again towards the end. 

I don't mind the mess at all as long as it stays off my Egyptian cotton sheets. lol

My husband is disgusted by blood, and smell. So usually he refuses to do anything on my period. 

If he can be talked into it I prefer to just put a tampon in and provide manual stimulation for the both of us. To spare him, and avoid clean up.

If we do PIV he wears a condom so it doesn't touch him.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

305rob305 said:


> I always ask my wife you want some mayo with that ketchup? Lol
> 
> I also tell her I got the hotdog and the mayo, you just bring the bun and the ketchup... Lol


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## RandomWife99 (Jan 28, 2014)

I was thinking about this the other day after. I've had my period the last 4 days and my husband and I have had sex every day. I've realized there's been a pattern of desire increasing for both of us when i'm on my period. He used to be freaked out by it, but he's really gotten used to it over the years and now we usually just skip the first heaviest flow day, which is my decision. 

I think our desire increases because it still feels like sex is less available and we might not be able to have it for awhile, even though this hasn't been the case.


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall (Mar 15, 2014)

My husband doesn't want to use condoms with his wife.


----------



## RaiderGirl (Jul 3, 2013)

CharlotteMcdougall said:


> I am also disgusted by semen. However, I realize that this hangup is *very *irrational and it is important for my husband to cum inside his wife. I know most married men feel the same way as my hubby. I wouldn't dare ask him to use condoms as my husband would be offended by that suggestion.
> 
> Semen is sticky, gross and smelly, much like my menstrual blood. I know semen is a natural fluid but I really don't like it at all. However, marriage is about compromise and making each other happy. Semen never killed any woman. :smthumbup:


Semen is not suppose to smelly. Odor or bad taste mean a bad diet. Fresh fruit juices like pineapple and orange change the PH of semen making it sweet . Asparagus can cause odor in semen just like it does in urine. 
I guess it safe to assume you don't swallow.:rofl:


----------



## RaiderGirl (Jul 3, 2013)

TheCuriousWife said:


> Like Anon I am always horny.
> 
> The first day or two of my period I am tired, and very sick. So I would rather just sleep and curl up in the fetal position. (Bad periods)
> 
> ...


You can get fitted for a diaphragm at the GYN. Insert it during menses, it holds the flow like a cup. A light douche before sex so there is blood in the vagina . Remove the cup after sex, rinse and that's that.


----------



## RaiderGirl (Jul 3, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> Pretty much what Anon said.
> 
> I don't bother with red towels, just anything dark like blue or brown works. We shower together before and after.
> 
> ...


:allhail:Youre the bomb. You must help educate the others tell them that you're not a man until you've gotten blood on your sword.


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall (Mar 15, 2014)

RaiderGirl said:


> :allhail:Youre the bomb. You must help educate the others tell them that you're not a man until you've gotten blood on your sword.


If all it takes to be a man is getting menstrual blood on one's penis, we are all in a lot of trouble. :rofl:

I'm glad that my husband and I tried having sex during my period before we decided that it wasn't for us.


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall (Mar 15, 2014)

RaiderGirl said:


> Semen is not suppose to smelly. Odor or bad taste mean a bad diet. Fresh fruit juices like pineapple and orange change the PH of semen making it sweet . Asparagus can cause odor in semen just like it does in urine.
> I guess it safe to assume you don't swallow.:rofl:


All bodily fluids have a smell to them.  I often hear people describe semen as having a bleach like odor. 

I have never swallowed any man's semen except my husband's. I hardly tasted it because I just tipped my head back and swallowed fast.

I've heard that pineapple juice as well as celery makes semen taste better.


----------



## Eagle3 (Dec 4, 2013)

_I've heard that pineapple juice as well as celery makes semen taste better. _

Good tips in here ladies much appreciated.

Off to run to the produce section of the grocery store!


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

CharlotteMcdougall said:


> All bodily fluids have a smell to them.  I often hear people describe semen as having a bleach like odor.
> 
> I have never swallowed any man's semen except my husband's. I hardly tasted it because I just tipped my head back and swallowed fast.
> 
> I've heard that pineapple juice as well as celery makes semen taste better.


CM...I like you more and more, you are are great wife to your hubs!! :smthumbup:


----------



## SailBadTheSinner (Apr 7, 2014)

Between wives, I was hanging out with an amazing but totally crazy woman; half Hungarian and half Italian--two nationalities not known (stereotypically) for their emotional stability. 

So we were off to Vegas for a friend's wedding. After 220 miles from Rancho Mirage, we were horny as hell despite one enroute BJ. We checked in and hit the shower as Aunt Flo made her appearance. 

I earned my red wings and we left a $100 bill on the bed for the maid as it looked like we'd slaughtered a chicken on the bed. Amongst the most memorable sex I've ever had. And, she liked it too, errrr...two.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

I was wondering how long it would take before " earning ones red wings" came up.......good for you friend!!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

over20 said:


> I was wondering how long it would take before " earning ones red wings" came up.......good for you friend!!


I tried being a 'trooper' one time. Mind you, one time. I didn't swallow one bit but I still got a NASTY upset stomach.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

RaiderGirl said:


> ...you're not a man until you've gotten blood on your sword.


Gotta agree with this. Bit of blood on the sword isn't going to hurt anyone or anything. 

If a man wants his woman to swallow, he better be able to dip his sword in blood!


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall (Mar 15, 2014)

over20 said:


> CM...I like you more and more, you are are great wife to your hubs!! :smthumbup:


Thanks over20. I try my hardest. 

Though I was far from a virgin when I met my husband, there are certain sexual things that I only tried with him. I simply did not feel as comfortable with anyone else. 

Swallowing my husband's cum wasn't even discussed beforehand. He warned me that he was about to blow his load and I just kept giving him oral. I'm glad I tried it.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

CharlotteMcdougall said:


> Thanks over20. I try my hardest.
> 
> Though I was far from a virgin when I met my husband, there are certain sexual things that I only tried with him. I simply did not feel as comfortable with anyone else.
> 
> Swallowing my husband's cum wasn't even discussed beforehand. He warned me that he was about to blow his load and I just kept giving him oral. I'm glad I tried it.


As a wife, you are ABOVE your fellow peers. To swallow your husband is a VERY sincere and selfless way to show your husband how much you accept ALL of him.

The VERY important thing to remember now, is to NEVER stop doing that for him, 5,10,30 years down the road. Do NOT become the wife that won't "swallow" anymore. He trusts you very much with this.


----------



## SailBadTheSinner (Apr 7, 2014)

SailBadTheSinner said:


> Between wives, I was hanging out with an amazing but totally crazy woman; half Hungarian and half Italian--two nationalities not known (stereotypically) for their emotional stability.
> 
> So we were off to Vegas for a friend's wedding. After 220 miles from Rancho Mirage, we were horny as hell despite one enroute BJ. We checked in and hit the shower as Aunt Flo made her appearance.
> 
> I earned my red wings and we left a $100 bill on the bed for the maid as it looked like we'd slaughtered a chicken on the bed. Amongst the most memorable sex I've ever had. And, she liked it too, errrr...two.


Alas, current sweetie is very uptight. She's an amazing woman with an enormous intellect--most sexually exciting organ is the brain, right? 

Wish I could get her to break free of some old South "nice women don't do that" stuff. We're working on it and I'm relentless....baby steps. I mean, I really like to go down and give my lady a good tongue lashing, but so far....(BTW my nickname in college was Lizard because I have a very long tongue.) TMI? So far, we've gotten past corpse sex to her asking "f*ck me" and some positions other than missionary.

So, like the guy that says, "I've been rich and I've been poor. Rich is better." It's the same with spousal sex.


----------



## struggle (May 13, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> I tried being a 'trooper' one time. Mind you, one time. I didn't swallow one bit but I still got a NASTY upset stomach.


^^^^yeah. I've tried more than once...and I gag. Not a good look or happy tummy lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

So wait wait... Your husband doesn't like to have sex with you on your period...
:rofl:



over20 said:


> Dh and I do not do it until the very end, if ever. Neither of us likes the mess. That being said, I do NEED to feel that physical connection. It was a struggle to finally communicate this to Dh. We use that time for him to get more BJ's and me more massages.


And yet it's okay for him to expect you to swallow?



over20 said:


> As a wife, you are ABOVE your fellow peers. To swallow your husband is a VERY sincere and selfless way to show your husband how much you accept ALL of him.
> 
> The VERY important thing to remember now, is to NEVER stop doing that for him, 5,10,30 years down the road. Do NOT become the wife that won't "swallow" anymore. He trusts you very much with this.


Are you sure you're not a man?

Come on, you can tell us...we won't tell anyone else.... Promise!


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall (Mar 15, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> So wait wait... Your husband doesn't like to have sex with you on your period...
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...


When did over20 say that she swallowed? I read that she gives her husband more BJs during her period. Not all BJs lead to cum swallowing. 

While I agree that a spouse shouldn't expect a sexual act that he or she is not willing to perform, some couples do not think this way and that is their prerogative.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

CharlotteMcdougall said:


> When did over20 say that she swallowed? I read that she gives her husband more BJs during her period. Not all BJs lead to cum swallowing.
> 
> While I agree that a spouse shouldn't expect a sexual act that he or she is not willing to perform, some couples do not think this way and that is their prerogative.


Right here...




over20 said:


> As a wife, you are ABOVE your fellow peers. To swallow your husband is a VERY sincere and selfless way to show your husband how much you accept ALL of him.
> 
> *The VERY important thing to remember now, is to NEVER stop doing that for him, 5,10,30 years down the road. Do NOT become the wife that won't "swallow" anymore. He trusts you very much with this.*


Yes, it is here prerogative. But when she begins to assert that other women should also do as she does... That's when her inconsistencies need to be called out for what they are.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Anon....what is my inconsistence?


I am tired...I would love to talk more and not hijack the thread...please PM me.

Paula


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> So wait wait... Your husband doesn't like to have sex with you on your period...
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you continually call me a man? :scratchhead: Yes, I love to swallow my hubs...I have been doing it since at 16. My husband does not EXPECT anything...I love him dearly and give back to him dearly.

Please leave me alone


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall (Mar 15, 2014)

over20 said:


> Why do you continually call me a man? :scratchhead: Yes, I love to swallow my hubs...I have been doing it since at 16. My husband does not EXPECT anything...I love him dearly and give back to him dearly.
> 
> Please leave me alone


I know that the comments made about your gender identity and your sex life were hurtful. Nobody likes it when a stranger takes shots at their life. 

There were some comments on this thread which also angered me. However, I chose not to dignify them with a response. 

Just remember that unfounded insults say far more about the person who is running her mouth than you. Don't even waste your energy.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> It is scientifically proven that women ARE hornier during their menses. Biology, wanting to attract the best mate for survival... menses lead to attraction lead to sex lead to babies. Hehehe.


I'm pretty sure that's ovulation.


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

My husband wont have sex with me while I'm on my period, I have to admit he does not like the thought of the blood on his manhood either, and apart from once when i was just coming on and this was only because we was just about to get on with it, and i noticed a bit of blood and then realised it was my period, and we was to randy to stop as we was in the middle of it..... we had both been drinking tho, so we were a bit tipsy so we thought **** it:lol:

Never happened again tho, and i know it will never happen again either, I mean whats the chances of me coming on as your about to get it on.

I am also quiet heavy, and i do get crampy, especially the first few days anyway, and i also hate that smell of blood...... 

I also get a bit down the time of the month too, and i am not really in the mood for it, but i do not neglect my hubby, I do make sure hes Looked after


----------



## Sun Catcher (Dec 6, 2013)

Just goes to show, we are all made differently here. 

After the first day or two (I suffered with very heavy periods) a shower and washing well, swished out the vagina with the hand held shower head, would definitely stem the flow. We had sex and i really appreciated it nice and hard so it would actually help with the horrible cramps. 

A towel of any dark color would be placed underneath and I did need to jump up and head again to the shower, but the amount of blood involved were a few smears here and there. Nothing to be grossed out about.

My cramps were alleviated and so was my sex drive, for a while. 

I loved sex during and my ex did oblige me, didn't seem to bother him at all. Have seen some people post that water stemming the flow was an old wives tale, but it worked for me.


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sun Catcher said:


> Just goes to show, we are all made differently here.
> 
> After the first day or two (I suffered with very heavy periods) a shower and washing well, swished out the vagina with the hand held shower head, would definitely stem the flow. We had sex and i really appreciated it nice and hard so it would actually help with the horrible cramps.
> 
> ...


Water does stem the flow..... I have to have a bath everyday, so clean freak here.... Its definitely not an old wives tale as it stems it for me every time i have one.

Still would not change anything for my hubby tho, its the thought of it for him.... and its only 5 days a month so its not really a problem.


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall (Mar 15, 2014)

melw74 said:


> Water does stem the flow..... I have to have a bath everyday, so clean freak here.... Its definitely not an old wives tale as it stems it for me every time i have one.
> 
> Still would not change anything for my hubby tho, its the thought of it for him.... and its only 5 days a month so its not really a problem.


Water does stem the flow. My husband and I tried period sex in the shower and it helped a lot. He still didn't like the blood on his penis though.

Our husbands are still "real men" regardless of their preference for eschewing period sex. 

It is certainly a problem for us as we like to make love often. When my period is finished, it is like we are saying "I missed you!" to each other with our bodies.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

TiggyBlue said:


> I'm pretty sure that's ovulation.


:iagree: Definitely ovulation, not menstruation.

I think sex during my period turns my husband on even more because he isn't worried about getting me pregnant. We can have more wild sex and if the condom breaks or some other oops, it's highly unlikely I'd ovulate for a couple weeks(I always track ovulation), so it's easier to relax. Ya, it tends to be a bit messier, but messier just means more fun(Carls Jr commercial tag line here :rofl.


----------

